# Fido with No Data Plan asks to sign Waiver



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

I was at the Eaton Centre Fido store, they confirmed that you can buy the iphone on a Voice Plan only also but you will have to sign a waiver, stating that if you go on the their Edge and get a $1000 or what-ever bill than you are resposible for it...I told her you just don't put in the Fido.caXCXF in the settings she said it will already be there..I said well you can take it out, since thats what I did on the First Gen one after using the Edge for a while.

They're probably are using scare tactics on unfamiliar consumers, to have them take the data plan.

I've decided to get one, since I sold mine a week before the announcement I've been missing the phone and hate using the Razr, I'm just gonna go with the VP only.

This is how I'm doing it:

I got an awesome Student plan that is not available anymore I get:

Evening and Weekends starting at 7pm
150 anytime minutes
Call Display
Call Waiting and Forwarding
ALL Incoming FREE

$34 amonth Including Tax 911 and System Access.

Now the dilemma stated cause my plan does not come up for renewal until March 2008 so only 6 months before that you can sign another contract so Oct 2008 I can renew it again and get an iPhone.

Now my wife is on a prepaid plan- I pay $10 a month for something like 30 minutes and she can carry over unused minutes as long as you keep renewing -I have it on my credit card, so now she has over 200 minutes and keeps adding, so after I sold my iphone I took her SIM out put mine into the her Razr and been using that and still keep paying $10 to not lose the minutes.

The Fido rep was cool she told me you don't wanna loose your student plan cause you wont get it again so do this:

On July 11 get a new VP on a 3 year contract so you get the iphone. (I'll stop the prepaid plan) Then in 3 months time you can change the plan-remember you have a contract but still can change the plan in 3 months so after 3 months you go onto a plan they have for $15 which gives you 150 minutes a month with call display.

and then renew your Student plan so you get another iphone, which I may just sell for something like 2 bills over their rate-cause my wife will never use the iphone to its max potential. The second phone will work with any Fido SIM since they activate it.

I took her name and number down and made her put this as a Note into my account, since 3 months down the road I don't want to hear a story stating I can't change to a $15 plan or something, she said sure no problem.


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

Caution... I was told yesterday at a Corporate Fido store that reps only get their 33% commission on data plans sold. So if you don't plan to get a data plan, they do not get a cent. Hence, expect very poor service or in-store attention!
Money rules!
;-)


----------

